

Mother App - csomar
http://motherapp.com

======
stevenp
How will Apple cracking down on "cookie cutter" apps affect your business
(assuming that this was even posted by someone from this company).

~~~
csomar
_not from this company_

You still have Windows Phone, Android and BlackBerry.

------
pjonesdotca
The 'app' frenzy has long since reached 'bubble' proportion. You've been
warned.

